# Jamming bolt



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

I was shooting pigeons today for a local farmer and my gun jammed. When i looked at the chamber my shell carrier ( the part that puts the next round into the chamber ) was getting in the way of the bolt and the bolt was running into it. Whats causing my shell carrier to go up so high?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

What type of gun are you shooting? 
Duckjunky


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Disregard this post dunk junky. I let the old man take a look at her and and she needed was a little TLC from a seasoned woodsmen. Thanks for your intrest though. :beer:


----------

